# Horrible stressful occasional sharp abdominal pain at 22 weeks



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello,

I'm hoping you can provide some advice and hopefully some reassurance. On three occasions now, each day since Sunday I've experienced a really horrible very sudden and sharp pain right across my lower abdomen (at the very bottom of my womb near my pelvic bone). Each time has been at a different time of the day (the past two days at or after meal times, though not sure if that's relevant). I'm not sure if the fact I immediately tense up with worry makes it worse, but if I lean over at all it gets even more painful. I can't recall ever experiencing anything else like it. I can feel my baby moving around again just now (immediately after having this happen) and they still seem as active as ever, which is very active.

All checks to date including my GP appointment Friday have been fine. Baby is active with a good strong heartbeat and is developing normally as far as they can tell, though is growing a little (about a week or so) ahead of dates. I'm still nauseous every morning and often later into the day, have terrible heartburn/acid indigestion, have rib flare and am now experiencing some pelvic discomfort. I've been a bit breathless and feel a lot less fit than before I got pregnant, but otherwise it's all just pregnancy niggles. I should also mention I don't have any problems with constipation and am having regular healthy bowel movements (sorry if TMI). I have also not had any bleeding since implantation. I am having problems drinking as it makes my indigestion worse, but am just forcing myself to carry on. I'm also ending up having to spend a lot of time on my feet/moving around (even though I have a predominantly desk job) or lying down because of the rib flare. 

Have you any thoughts what might be causing this? I didn't want to call my midwife in case it's just something normal and I'm just worrying for nothing. Could it be related to me starting to do exercises advised by the physio last week, which include some abdominal exercises? Should I stop the abdominal exercises in case they are causing problems? It was mainly back exercises I was advised to do and she didn't really mention the abdominal exercises, they were just in a leaflet she gave me.

Thanks in advance for any advice (and hopefully reassurance!)  

Elaine


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Don't worry, although its painful and uncomfortable, its nothing to be concerned about, what you have described is ligaments stretching, as everything is moving to let your uterus grow upwards.  If the pain carries on for a few more weeks, it could develop into symphisis pubis disfunction, where the ligament at the front of your pelvis becomes very strained.  Some areas have physio that can help with this, so if it does become worse, ask your gp or midwife if you are one of those areas,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## eclaire (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Emilycaitlin  

Thanks so much for your very reassuring reply   It's so hard not to worry over every little thing  

Congratulations on your BFP too and I hpe you have a very happy and healthy pregnancy    

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------

